# Selling craft item from home



## greenroom (31 May 2011)

Hi All,

Finally I have come up with a craft item I feel will sell. I have time on my hands and so can put the work required into it (I do realise craft items lead to a very small wage per hour).

Anyone any help/advice etc. Thank You.


----------



## computerman (1 Jun 2011)

What type of advice are you looking for? eg accounts? sales? marketing? insurance?


----------



## greenroom (1 Jun 2011)

Hi computerman, 

I interested in selling my items that would be personalized to each order, I dont want to go down the route of setting up a business etc yet as I would like to test the market.


----------



## AlbacoreA (1 Jun 2011)

Why not set up a website not to sell but to advertise. Ditto ads in the local paper and perhaps set up a stall at craft fairs, markets that kinda things. or ask someone who does this to advertise it for you on commission basis.


----------



## Berni (1 Jun 2011)

Take a look at http://www.etsy.com
It is aimed at people selling their handmade goods, so it could allow you to test the water without a large commitment.


----------



## greenroom (1 Jun 2011)

Yes, had been thinking along the lines an add on donedeal and such like, Yes am aware of etsy, thanks. 

had heard from a professional, that if one gives classes in own home and states the fee is to cover materials and your time is free than one isnt actually charging and so doesnt need insurance etc. I have a dedicated craft room in my home. 

I can get individual insurance for €155 from aviva that covers crafting from home and teaching, just dont want to go into hassle of a proper business.


----------



## computerman (2 Jun 2011)

but..... if you are buying and selling (albeit on a very small scale) it is a business.

As I understand it
1. your turnover is so small you dont need to register for vat.
2. register as a business, trade normally, at year end add up your sales deduct your expences, fill out a return, (you diont need an accountant).
 submit the return.  If you have any queries phone the revenue.  They will help you with the form.


----------



## HostBidder (2 Jun 2011)

You could also try selling on eBay, Buy and Sell, car boot sales, market stalls, etc.


----------



## aristotle (2 Jun 2011)

Register as a sole trader, no need to set up a limited liability company.


----------



## greenroom (2 Jun 2011)

How would setting up as sole trader/business affect family medical card. Possibility of job seekers payment over the winter months. 

Thanks for all the discussion, food for thoughts....


----------



## computerman (3 Jun 2011)

I know from talking to MORE than a few people that had PAYE jobs up till reciently. They jumped into the self empliyment market almost immediatly.  
They all found that the expected monies or returns were not forthcoming and went back to sign on. 
They were told they were entitled to nothing as they were now classed as self employed.

They have the right to appeal, but that will take a considerable length of time.

You then have the option of not registering and carrying on your business on the black economy.  However, one of your customers may want a receipt to put in against their tax returns (particularly if the expence comes from your training class).

I hope I have given you a few points to consider.


----------



## greenroom (13 Jun 2011)

Have got in touch with the Craft Council of Ireland which are free to register with and then I can also sort an insurance package and receive guidance from them. however I must register first to avail of any help. 

Anyone here a member of the Craft Council of Ireland. Thanks.


----------



## Majella17 (16 Jun 2011)

Hi

I'm a member of the crafts council and have insurance through them. They have 2 types or registration one for businesses and one for associated members I take this to mean hobbyists and by the look of thing's thats what you need. You should be registered as a sole trader however as you are liable for tax on your profits. Hope this helps. What do you make exactly I'm curious?

Majella


----------



## greenroom (16 Jun 2011)

hi

looking into the CCOI the insurance is €230 and yet insurance through aviva is only €155 for the same cover allowing for classes, demo, having stalls etc. Not sure where to go with this at all. Majella will pm u, cheers.


----------



## greenroom (17 Jun 2011)

computerman said:


> I know from talking to MORE than a few people that had PAYE jobs up till reciently. They jumped into the self empliyment market almost immediatly.
> They all found that the expected monies or returns were not forthcoming and went back to sign on.
> They were told they were entitled to nothing as they were now classed as self employed.
> 
> ...



Iv actually given up my "good" job for family reasons already and feel my craft skill which id taught before in a paid capacity is something that there is a market for, just finding it hard to know which way to go with it.


----------



## greenroom (17 Jun 2011)

majella17, your an inspiration from searching around, ... well done,,,


----------



## z107 (17 Jun 2011)

It probably would make a good business.

However, charges, compliance and taxes will not make it worth your while. You'd probably be better off seeing what benefits your are entitled to.


----------



## greenroom (17 Jun 2011)

umop3p!sdn, thanks for reply, only just qualify for the gp only card, really Im in need of something to keep me involved in world of work and earn a tiny amount to feel its worth it while staying at home fulltime. qualifying for any sort of benefits really would def be a hindrance as i may fall into the trap of feeling "why try some form of work and then lose the payments". If i really needed the money Id return to work fulltime but the trade-off for my kids would be too high. 

Its not my husbands fault he did have to draw a Social Welfare for a few weeks and he would def preferred to have been at work and thankfully did return to fulltime work.


----------



## Hebs (24 Jun 2011)

umop3p!sdn said:


> It probably would make a good business.
> 
> However, charges, compliance and taxes will not make it worth your while. You'd probably be better off seeing what benefits your are entitled to.


 
If you're not earning much, you wont have to pay much in tax/VAT. Just make sure you keep good records of all of your incomings and outgoings. Register as a sole trader. 

Of course it's always better to be doing something to keep you interested (and give pleasure to others through your craft) than relying on benefits. 

I wish you the very best of luck with it.


----------

